# Corn Genetic and offspring help



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have tried using a corn morph generator and the program is just confusing me. Can anyone help me please with the possible offspring, if I was to breed the following.

Butter Mottley x Butter Mottley
or
Butter Mottley x Golddust

Thanks for any help on the matter. Also does any one know of a morph generator which is easy to use?


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I finally understand how the generator works lol. I was using it all wrong and getting mad results.

However I know believe for: -
Butter Motley x Butter Motley I would get 100% Butter Motley
Butter Motley X Goldust I would get 100% Goldust (het motley)

I would appreciate if anyone could confirm these, to ensure I know understand how the genes and generator works.

Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nope, if you put a Butter Motley to a Golddust (which is Caramel Ultramel) you would expect to get:

50% chance of Butter het Motley
50% chance of Golddust het Motley

But Butter Motley to Butter Motley will give you 100% Butter Motley UNLESS both Butter Motleys are actually Motley-het-Stripe; if you get ANY Butter Stripes you know you've got Motley-het-Stripes.


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Nope, if you put a Butter Motley to a Golddust (which is Caramel Ultramel) you would expect to get:
> 
> 50% chance of Butter het Motley
> 50% chance of Golddust het Motley
> ...


 
Thanks for the above. I don't know why I can't get the generator to come out with the same outcomes. i put butter motley x utramel/caramel and it comes out with 100%golddust.

any ideas where i might be going wrong.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

no idea! Have you tried www.corncalc.com ?


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> no idea! Have you tried www.corncalc.com ?


 
Thanks, I can see that gives different results. I will use this in future.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

reptile_care said:


> Thanks for the above. I don't know why I can't get the generator to come out with the same outcomes. i put butter motley x utramel/caramel and it comes out with 100%golddust.
> 
> any ideas where i might be going wrong.


Butter Motley X Ultra Caramel WOULD come out with 100% golddust - did you enter it as an Ultra (homozygous ultra) or an ultramel (het ultra het amel) ?


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Butter Motley X Ultra Caramel WOULD come out with 100% golddust - did you enter it as an Ultra (homozygous ultra) or an ultramel (het ultra het amel) ?


 
My mistake I entered has homozygous Ultra. apologies and thank you for explaning where I had gone wrong.


----------

